# Instalando memoria RAM a mi PC



## FantasticalTale (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola muy buen día¡¡

  Quiero instalarle a mi PC que actualmente tiene 256MB de RAM una memoria de 512MB. He investigado acerca de esto pero todavia no lo tengo del todo claro. La memoria que tengo actualmente es DDR PC3200 DIMM de 256MB.

  Mi tarjeta madre puede soportar hasta 4GB de RAM. Tambien tiene 4 slots (2 azules y 2 negros). Bueno aqui les dejo las especificaciones:

  •	Four 184-pin DDR DIMM sockets 
  •	Supports dual channel, eight memory banks DDR 333/400 DDR DIMMs 
  •	Supports 2.5v DDR SDRAM DIMMs 
  •	Maximum HP/Compaq approved memory is 4 GB* without ECC 

 Y ahora a ver si pueden responder mis dudas 

  1.- Tengo entendido que las DDR 400 son PC3200 y las DDR 333 son las PC2700, estas tienen diferentes frecuencias. 
       Entonces ¿Qué pasaría si conecto una PC3200 y una PC2700 ? Funcionaria mi computadora?

  2.- Hay un orden en especifico para colocar las RAM en los slots segun su capacidad?  Para mi caso particular: una de
       256 y una de 512 

  3.- Que significa Dual channel?, segun entendi es para colocar 2 RAM con mismas especificaciones, marca y capacidad y 
       obtener un mejor rendimiento. Tambien que deben colocarse en los slots del mismo color. Pero en mi caso, podré
       colocar mis memorias que son distintas en los slots del mismo color sin tener problema? o deben de estar cada una
       en un slot de distinto color, la verdad no me interesa el Dual channel solo quiero mas rapidez en mi PC¡¡¡¡¡¡

  4.- Y por ultimo, DIMM significa el conector? y siempre va a ser de 184 pines? Esta duda es para cuando vaya a comprar
       la RAM y no me equivoque de tamaño o algo asi X(

  Bueno esas son mis dudas les agradesco mucho de antemano su atensión y su amabilidad por responderme 
  Soy nueva en estas cosas y mas que nada quiero aprender

  Mucha suerte y saludos¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 25, 2009)

1.- En teoria si funcionaria pero a la velocidad de la memoria mas lenta... es decir a 333MHz

2.-No hay un orden pero a mi me gusta colocar primero las mas grandes y al final las mas pequeñas

3.- Efectivamente te permite colocar doble ram, el procesador consulta ambas al mismo tiempo para incrementar la velocidad, segun este articulo:

http://www.kingston.com/newtech/MKF_520DDRWhitepaper.pdf

Las memorias deben ser identicas en los DIM 0 (AyB) y en los DIM1 (AyB), es decir, puedes poner 2 DIMM de 512 MB uno en el slot cero del dimm negro y otro en el slot cero del dimm azul, en los otros 2 slots puede cambiar la capacidad contra el primer par pero tambien deben ser iguales entre ellos

5.- Dimm en realidad es el tipo de memoria... no tienes por que preocuparte por el numero de pins mientras la pidas por numero de parte... es decir una DDR PC3200 de 1G por ejemplo... pero para mayor efectividad quita la memoria, llevala a la tienda y diles que quieres una de esas pero en mayor capacidad...


----------



## deniel144 (Mar 25, 2009)

hola 
1- si instalas de distintas frecuencias tus ram funcionaran con la ram de menor frecuencia 

2- no hay orden a no ser que sea dual channel

3- dual channel es una tecnologia que agilisa el paso de información por tus ram puedes probar colocando la ram en el mismo color o en el distinto no quearas nada

4-cuando una memoria es solamente ddr siempre los pines van a ser lo mismo (la diferencia ocurre cuando son ddr2 o ddr3) 

espero haber sido de ayuda 

saludos


----------



## FantasticalTale (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahhh ya, ya lo entendi ¡¡¡¡

 Muy informaciónrmativo el enlace, Chico3001 explica muy bien lo relacionado al Dual Channel. Ya no tengo 
 dudas al respecto. 

 Yo pense que podia encontrar DDR de diversos pines, pero entonces al hablar de DDR simple todas
 deben de tener 184 pines

 Muchas gracias deniel144 y Chico3001 por sus respuestas, ambas me resultaron muy utiles y creo
 que ahora ya no tendre problemas al comprar mi RAM

 Que tengan un buen dia chicos ¡¡¡¡


----------

